# 1966 Huffy Silver Jet womens 26" serial: 5H3645626



## Runner0824 (Jun 29, 2017)

I have a green women's silver jet that belonged to my mother-in-law who passed away a couple of years ago.  I'm rebuilding it for my daughter.  The items that I'm looking for are:


white seat (I can reupholster one)  I thought that I could do this one, but the top half of the metal is half gone.  Persons seat 9" long 2 1/2" wide across the front.
the pedals are white with green stripes and are rusted beyond use.
the silver jet chain guard is missing
If anyone can point me to those items, I would appreciate it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2017)

Runner0824 said:


> I have a green women's silver jet that belonged to my mother-in-law who passed away a couple of years ago.  I'm rebuilding it for my daughter.  The items that I'm looking for are:
> 
> 
> white seat (I can reupholster one)  I thought that I could do this one, but the top half of the metal is half gone.  Persons seat 9" long 2 1/2" wide across the front.
> ...




WELCOME to the forum!!

I own four Silver Jets, and used to own two others. They are not easy to find and even tougher to find parts for. Unless someone painted this bike, it should not be green. All Silver Jets were chrome. The only painted parts on a Silver Jet were the rack, tank, and chain guard. Colors varied by year and brand (the Monark division of Huffy had a Silver Jet too, with different colors, under the "Silver King" name)

The only color for 1966 was red. Post pics of the bike so I can truly identify it. Other colors for other years were blue, gold (1963 only), and burgundy (Belknap Bluegrass only, pre-'63)



@rustjunkie would you mind moving this to the middleweight forum?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2017)

Your serial number (just now saw it) is for a 1965 Huffy. Here's my pride and joy, my '65 model, 90% all original paint and chrome, all original parts:


----------

